# BODY MEDITATION - ENERGY!



## Conscious (Jan 7, 2007)

Been doing some of the Levine exercises. Get a major rush of energy through the body when doing entire body meditation, ie focused consciousness in body sensation.
Anyone else doing this or find similar? 
My somatic therpist says this is a great sign.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

yeah its good stuff the somatic stuff. If you use rapidshare check out an old post of mine, it has a free Peter Levine self help training course you can download and do on your own to speed up your healing

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11326


----------



## Conscious (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks! Did this help you? Any other strategies?


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I learned a lot from the somatic approach but unfortunately it didnt make a huge difference to my state like I hoped it would. I think it is ideal for trauma and PTSD problems but I have come to realise that my problems are more complicated than a one-off trauma.

If you have PTSD type trauma symptoms I would recommend trying EMDR and there is a very good alternative approach which I still use every day called Tapas Acupressure Technique (TAT) which can be very helpful for all sorts of problems.

At the moment daily I do TAT (for working through difficult emotions), a yoga breathing method called Sudarshan Kriya (which is the best anti stress method) and I have therapy once a week (helps uncover emotions and gives me non judgemental support), all of which seems to help but I have also realised that it is counter producutive to try too hard to get better so I try to let recovery happen on its own when I can


----------

